# Hello everyone, I'm new here...



## hamida.muhd

I joined primarily to understand better how to manage sexual challenges that tend to be more on the psychological and physiological side. I hope to learn a lot from this forum. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## SpinyNorman

hamida.muhd said:


> I joined primarily to understand better how to manage sexual challenges that tend to be more on the psychological and physiological side. I hope to learn a lot from this forum. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


I think this guy is pretty good.
https://www.lehmiller.com


----------



## hamida.muhd

Thanks for your compliment, by the way, I'm a lady, not a guy.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky

You alluded to your problems with a lack of arousal from foreplay in another thread.

Can you lay out those concerns here? It will hopefully help other to help you.


----------



## SpinyNorman

hamida.muhd said:


> Thanks for your compliment, by the way, I'm a lady, not a guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


The guy I think is pretty good is Justin Lehmiller, it is his site I linked.


----------

